# schöne Tour Fessenbach, Offenburg, Hohe Horn???



## frenchy (17. Oktober 2008)

Alles ist schon im Titel, oder fast!

Wir beabsichtigen eine Tour in dieser Gegend zu fahren! Kennt jemand ein paar schöne Trails, um den Hohen Horn / bzw in der nahe (up & down...egal!!!).  Danke


----------



## bikefux (17. Oktober 2008)

Klar gibts da was. Mein Vorschlag:

Start Rammersweir Waldparkplatz (zwischen Rammersweier & Durbach). Von dort auf normalen Wegen Richtung Brandeckturm/Fritscheneck. Am Fritscheneck Trail Richtung Hohes Horn (Up& Down, Trail beginnt direkt am Fritscheneck). Vom Hohen Horn erst normale Abfahrt nehmen und Einstieg nach 200m beim Brunnen links in den nächsten Trail (nur Uphill).

Viel Spaß!

Gruß
Bikefux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (17. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Axalp (17. Oktober 2008)

Gibt es den Trail vom Hohen Horn direkt zum Freudentaler Eck (vom Turm in südl. Richtung auf dem Bergrücken) noch?


----------



## bikefux (17. Oktober 2008)

Bin ihn zwar dieses Jahr noch nicht gefahren, aber den sollte es noch geben. Ist natürlich auch noch ne Alternative ab Hohem Horn...


----------



## LittleHunter (21. Oktober 2008)

bikefux schrieb:


> Klar gibts da was. Mein Vorschlag:
> 
> Start Rammersweir Waldparkplatz (zwischen Rammersweier & Durbach). Von dort auf normalen Wegen Richtung Brandeckturm/Fritscheneck. Am Fritscheneck Trail Richtung Hohes Horn (Up& Down, Trail beginnt direkt am Fritscheneck). Vom Hohen Horn erst normale Abfahrt nehmen und Einstieg nach 200m beim Brunnen links in den nächsten Trail (nur Uphill).



Man könnte auch als Anfahrt zum Fritscheneck die 48 km Marathon Strecke nehmen. Wäre nicht gerade direkt aber mal eine Erfahrung wert für jemanden der vielleicht im nächsten Mai mal mitfahren möchte.
Vom Fritscheneck per Trail zum Hohen Horn ist Pflicht. Ansonsten gibt es auf meine Homepage gerade einige Beiträge mit einem Video zu einem Trail am Hohen Horn. Es gibt fast endlose Möglichkeiten dort !


----------



## frenchy (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich schaue sofort nach!! Danke


----------



## oliversen (1. November 2008)

Eine Tour die ich immer wieder gerne fahre.
Offenburg - auf dem Kinzigdamm nach Gengenbach
Nach Haigerach und weiter auf die Kornebene (Schotter).
Dann auf den Moosturm (>800m u. M.) und Aussicht geniessen (Schotter).
Weiter auf Hohes Horn (Schotter, teilweise Trail) (unbedingt mit Karte fahren). Dann Abfahrt zum Schloss Ortenberg (Trail)

Hach... muss mal wieder ins Badische.

Viel Spass

oliversen


----------



## Andy11 (6. April 2009)

Bin Sonntag den Trail vom Hohen Horn gefahren, als Anfänger sind einige harte Stellen dabei. Vor mir sind 3 DH gefahren und habe deren Spuren gesehen, nicht schlecht.
Ab dem Freudentaler Eck gibt es dann rechts noch einen Trail durch den Wald.

Andy11


----------



## DIRTcouch (28. April 2009)

servus leute....
ich komm aus wiesbaden und bin hin und wieder mal in og bei meinen schwiegereltern!!! hab irgenwann mal einen typ beim plus getroffen der mir erzählte, dass sich ich og gerade ne freeride und dh szene enwickelt! also wollt ich ma wissen wenn ich meinen hobel mitbringe wo ich da am besten rahhhhsen kann! aber da ich mich net auskenne, bitte ich um genaue auskünfte!!!
das könnt ihr auch bei den gravity pilots posten! also danke jungs...
cheers flip


----------



## Deleted 133833 (30. Juni 2012)

hallo

könnten mir jemand ein paar trails rund 

gruß kaium das hohe horn zeigen auch gps routen

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

